# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  डिलीट & रिकवर

## Rajeev

प्रिय मित्रो ...

जरूरी डाटा को खोने से बचाने के लिये एक प्रोग्राम ...इसमें आप डिलीट हो गयी
फाइल फोल्डर्स, फोर्मेट किये हार्ड डिस्क, करप्ट हार्ड डिस्क, मेमोरी कार्ड, पेन ड्राइव, सीडी/डीवीडी, ब्लू रे डिस्क और आईपॉड तक से डाटा रिकवर कर सकते हैं...

ये मेरा तकनिकी विभाग में पहला सूत्र है तो कृपया अपने अमूल्य विचार अवश्य दे...

धन्यवाद :music:

----------


## Rajeev

प्रोग्राम शुरू होने पर I am A home User... विकल्प चुनकर आप इसे मुफ्त में
प्रयोग कर सकते हैं ...

----------


## Rajeev

इस उपयोगी प्रोग्राम का आकार सिर्फ ५.६ एमबी है...

----------


## Rajeev

डाउनलोड के लिये यहाँ क्लिक करें ...

----------


## NaKShtR

अच्छा है आजमाया हुआ है , सभी लोग देखे |

----------


## Dark Rider

> अच्छा है आजमाया हुआ है , सभी लोग देखे |


हा जी अच्छा है मेने बहुत पहले इसे कब का पोस्ट कर दिया है बस अलग से सूत्र नही बनाया था |

----------


## Rajeev

> हा जी अच्छा है मेने बहुत पहले इसे कब का पोस्ट कर दिया है बस अलग से सूत्र नही बनाया था |


धन्यवाद मनोज जी तकनिकी विभाग में मेरे पहले सूत्र में पधारने के लिए और अपने अ:मूल्य विचार रखने के लिए ............

----------

